# University of Melbourne Vs Monash University



## KFUPM (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello, 

The company I'm working for is asking to sponsor me to get a master of accounting. I got an offer from UoM and think to apply for Monash University. 

Which university do you think is better for an international student ? in terms of subjects load, assessments, location and diversity. 

FYI, my wife and two kids are coming with me to Melbourne. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Monaco (Dec 31, 2018)

KFUPM said:


> Hello,
> 
> The company I'm working for is asking to sponsor me to get a master of accounting. I got an offer from UoM and think to apply for Monash University.
> 
> ...


I happen to know someone who teaches a Master of Accounting course at Melbourne, and I am sure the course is fine.

However the Masters of Accounting course at Melbourne (and probably Monash too) has a very high proportion of international students (the locals do the BCom on CSP subsidised places), and the staff often don't have a lot of accounting industry experience, even though they may have a lot of accounting degrees, PhD etc.

Melbourne University has a much more central location than does Monash though.


----------

